# Express Entry



## rajat thapa (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Friends, 
Hope you all are doing great. I have few questions regarding my EE profile, urge you all to go through my questions and please let me know what do i need to do.

Concern.

1- i am working as a customer service senior associate where my KRA's is to resolve customer concern via mails, calls and social media platform i.e. fb and twitter. I also train new employee regarding the job duties and also make reports regarding the concern of the customers. I want to know what NOC should i go for?

2- my organisation name is paytm, but i am working with paytm on a 3rd party payroll( NETAMBIT value first service pvt lmt, Vendor name). My question is from whom should i ask for the reference letter, Paytm or netambit?

Please answer my questions asap so that i can process further.
Thank you all in advanace.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

To which country are you trying to emigrate? 

It would be best to post your question directly on the relevant country forum.


----------



## rajat thapa (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi, i am trying for canada. This is the first time i posted, next time whenever i want to post something, i'll be posting it in the country forum.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved it to the Canada forum for you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Your profession isn't likely to help you emigrate here. Customer service agents are a dime a dozen here, and any kid straight out of high school can do that job (many do while still in high school). There will not be any demand for your occupation.


----------



## rajat thapa (Oct 29, 2018)

thank you for your revert. can i apply with the noc-6314, some of it's roles are matching with my job roles?


----------



## rajat thapa (Oct 29, 2018)

i do have a sales experience as well but for that the noc is of level D.


----------



## rajat thapa (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajat thapa said:


> thank you for your revert. can i apply with the noc-6314, some of it's roles are matching with my job roles?



We do not have the codes memorized so have no idea what that means.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajat thapa said:


> i do have a sales experience as well but for that the noc is of level D.



Sales will be no more in demand that customer service. Anyone can do that job.


----------



## rajat thapa (Oct 29, 2018)

can you please answer my 2nd question as well. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Reference letter has to come from the employer who's name was on your contract.


----------



## rajat thapa (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

rajat thapa said:


> Hi Friends,
> Hope you all are doing great. I have few questions regarding my EE profile, urge you all to go through my questions and please let me know what do i need to do.
> 
> Concern.
> ...


Getting an NOC for a customer care executive is quite difficult as it is not much in demand. Moreover it doesn't require any special skill to be a customer are service provider.


----------

